
Show HN: Edit JSON in a Grid. Can handle complex objects, upload to Pastebin - sodeve
https://sodeve.net/sencha/json-table-editor/
======
sodeve
Hi everyone, I made some enhancements to this 5 years old JSON editor. New
feature added: \- create url shortener \- upload to hastebin, dpaste or
pastebin

Please provide any feedback or any advice if you have some. Cheers!

------
roryisok
I've been looking for something like this for ages, thanks!

